
Omid Kordestani Leaves Google, Joins Twitter As Its Executive Chairman - jimsojim
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/14/twitter-names-googles-omid-kordestani-as-its-new-executive-chairman/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook#.opsjnk:nH1D
======
jo6gwb
Interesting choice. He didn't a very active twitter life.

